# Renegade 1000 build



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

So I bought this Renegade 1000.....drove it off the other side of my gooseneck due to lack of brakes and broke my arm pretty bad.Crushed the rad rack damaged radiator,bent bars and steering stem,and cracked the plastic...So now it is time to redo it....Got some 29.5 Outlaw 2s and M12s for it already....Just ordered all the rest of the parts yesterday....Going with white fenders this time around.These are the pics from when i bought it.....more to come as I am able to do work to it


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the build and speedy recovery on your arm.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Waiting to see the new look. If you havnt already scrapped the bumper and would like to get rid of it let me know, it would be a good platform for me to start with to do a custom bumper on mine.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Gonna be sweet hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got some new rims and tires on it and have the radiator out getting it cleaned....got my new white plastics,handle bar and steering stem in and all the parts to return the radiator back to the factory position.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sick


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

cant wait to see it white


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Some new fresh from Canada White fenders!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ohhhh lawd ...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Drool.... I wanted white when i got mine but all they had at the time was the black/yellow XC. Now its just black.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Drool.... I wanted white when i got mine but all they had at the time was the black/yellow XC. Now its just black.


I was actually gonna do mine the xxc colors....however everything is on backorder except for the white in a full set so thats what i went with....should look nice


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk.... & a Moon Pie


----------

